# Show off your set-ups :)



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

As there are a fair few newer people on here, I thought it was time for another one of these threads 

If you are going to quote someone, can you remove the photo's please, otherwise it ends up crazy for pictures! 

The set up... no grass now, and 2 shelfs in the run...









Looking at how much has changes, I'm gonna take some pictures tomorrow when I'm cleaning out and replace these 

Edit...Look further down, new pictures 

*Heidi*


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

This is where Snowball and Fudge live  Hoping to paint the inside of the shed this year and put up a shelf. They now have the little wooden hutch in there instead of the cardboard castle


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Great setups!

I love your run, Heidi! 

Here's ours...

Normal looking shed really, with signs displaying that there's no fancy bikes or anything inside!  Also, an outdoor storage box, full of all things rabbity! 








They get free range of the back yard everyday, but the gap's blocked off with an opened out puppy pen when I'm cleaning etc. and can't give them my full attention (too many cats around!)- they still have a good 10x5ft to run in though!








Inside the shed, which is 6x4ft:








The hutch also gives them more space (another 6x4ft overall, with the top level and roof). 
















I've made the roof into a level, and drilled on a small gardening fence just to stop them launching themselves off it! :lol:
















The cat tree acts as steps up to it:








Lots of stuff to do...








...and places to snuggle!








Also, I've got 4 adhesive hooks inside for storage, and LED lights 









It's new yet- they've been in it for a week or so now (they were indoors before but moved outside as they were being so destructive :nono. Eventually, I want to put in an internal mesh door, and some shelves to give them more levels, as well as an attached run


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Great setups!
> 
> I love your run, Heidi!
> 
> ...


Omg where did you get your watch out rabbits about sign from! I've been looking for one of those for ages!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just found this on ebay  Watch Out Rabbits About PVC Sign | eBay


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

JTK79 said:


> Just found this on ebay  Watch Out Rabbits About PVC Sign | eBay


bought it


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

JordanRose said:


> Great setups!
> 
> I love your run, Heidi!
> 
> Here's ours...


Thankyou 

Just waiting for new pictures to upload

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Here we go, taken today 

The complete set-up with Darwin showing off the shelf in the covered run... In the winter I have perspex sheets which go over the mesh to keep the rain and snow from soaking them on the shelves, they are off now its supposed to be nicer(although it hasnt been the last week or so!)








The shelf end of the run...








The cat flap/litter tray end of the run... the bit at the top is for the guinea pigs, they have a cat flap going into their hutch 








The other run, they get it during the day, the wood door only gets shut at night or if its chucking it down!...(no sandpit now, they didnt play with it)








Inside...
























Behind the door, litter area...









*Heidi*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

ill put up a picture once i get my new run  well there current one isnt old but its useless so am sending it back and hopefully getting a nice new one that actually allows me to get them out with ease.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Mine are indoor rabbits so they have free range of the house and then the garden which I put all their toys in on sunny days. I didn't really want to put pictures of every room on the internet so here are just some shots of them


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I would love my two to be free range house bunnies! They were indoors before, but Mum got fed up of their relentless chewing so they've now moved outside- I loved having them as house bunnies, though!


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

great setups everyone

Can this be made a sticky so it is easy to find?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Minion said:


> Mine are indoor rabbits so they have free range of the house and then the garden which I put all their toys in on sunny days. I didn't really want to put pictures of every room on the internet so here are just some shots of them


Lol. Don't blame you.
Nice to see house bunnies make an appearance on a set-up thread though, as people need ideas for indoor aswell as out 

*Heidi*


----------



## jackandsally (Aug 2, 2009)

My two are house rabbits, they're free range in the whole house and the kitchen is their base and they get shut in there at night too. This is a picture before we rescued Rosie so now we have two underbed boxes/litter trays in that corner in the kitchen, I'll not put a picture of the other end of the kitchen as that's just the door and bin and their water bowls. The red rug in the living room looks awful haha, but that only gets brought downstairs as a treat it's their binky rug, there are carpet offcuts all along in front of the fire as they binky into the living room from running down the stairs and we've had many a skidding blur flying past us if there's no carpet there for them! 
Please ignore the drying boxers in the kitchen :lol:


----------



## jackandsally (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha just noticed Dillon in one of the boxes in the second photo, you can just see his eye and a bit of his head! I can't even remember him being in that photo.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

jackandsally said:


> My two are house rabbits, they're free range in the whole house and the kitchen is their base and they get shut in there at night too. This is a picture before we rescued Rosie so now we have two underbed boxes/litter trays in that corner in the kitchen, I'll not put a picture of the other end of the kitchen as that's just the door and bin and their water bowls. The red rug in the living room looks awful haha, but that only gets brought downstairs as a treat it's their binky rug, there are carpet offcuts all along in front of the fire as they binky into the living room from running down the stairs and we've had many a skidding blur flying past us if there's no carpet there for them!
> Please ignore the drying boxers in the kitchen :lol:


I love how simple yours is, and the fact that they get the run of the house- they must be very happy bunnies :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

I'll grab a picture of my bases in a bit, but mine are free range over the house so not really much to see :lol:


----------



## jackandsally (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks JordanRose! I like to think so, the rescue really appreciated the set up when we adopted Rosie, people think we are just allowed to live here by the rabbits haha. It helps the way the house is set out as it took no rabbit proofing apart from the fire which is now penned off as Dillon liked to jump in and throw the rocks out!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

I grabbed a pick of my kitchen crew today (I'll get the pics of the other two later )









They have the entire kitchen, the hallway and front room


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol Bernie, you say not much to see but it shows how you can make a base area for house bunnies  People need to know that aswell


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Here are a few pics...I've done my best with the run, but it's hard to give an impression of the whole inside as I can't take it with one photograph! Forgive the messy surrounding garden...you can tell that the bunny shed/run was our priority!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

That looks brilliant! The run is AMAZING!


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi I am in awe of some of the set ups on here! They are amazing! I currently have 2 bunnies in a pen in the back room, we had to rip the carpet up as they constantly chewed it up but now they are chewing the floorboards up.. Does anyone have any ideas how to stop them chewing them??







The brick in the middle of the room is because they managed to lift one of the floorboards up and nearly escaped under the house.. :yikes:
Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thought I would bump this up as there are some new members


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Some lovely ideas here!  I want my buns to be free like this soon. xx


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

An older pic of one of my set-ups. Lucy who is in the run is now in the larger accommodation and Rupert and India who are both small bunnies are in the wendy house set-up. I'm planning on getting a new run for this as it's not as big as I'd like, but due to certain personal reasons all plans were put on hold. The grass area is their free range space where both of my pairs get out on for a number of hours daily










Inside the Wendy house









When I had indoor buns this was their "base"

























The Shed/Run combo where Lucy and Mose live


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

My 3 are house bunnies!



















My other nethie is currently in a double floored indoor cage, but gets plenty of running time. Once i manage to bond 2 of mine then theyll have the larger of the 2 dog crates as their base and the other will go in the smaller one, I do hope to have all 3 bonded but Curtis my sable marten netherland dwarf seems to always end up fighting!

They also have under the bed










Curtis in a corner of his cage! I do hate the cage, takes up SO much room but hopefully in a week thatll be gone and the dog crates will be their only bases  plenty more run around room then also.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I love the indoors set ups too!  My parents are totally against me getting a rabbit shed no matter how much I tried.  Gonna have to make do with what they got.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

my bunnies are free range in the kitchen living room (about 200sq ft) they have a cage with their hay rack, litter tray and water bottle in but they are never shut in.

they have lots of toys and a tunnel but mostly they just lay on the rug. dont think a black rug was a good idea as its always covered in hair!! 

i am just buying a house and they have got the spare room all to themselves. they will be in their room in the day and then will have free range of all of the house when we are home.

cant tell you what comments we got when looking for houses when we told the estate agents we needed a good spare room for the rabbits, think they thought we were mad


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Heres another picture showing my setup!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

My set up's changed a lot since I posted on here.

I've put in another level, giving them 4x2ft of extra space. I plan on putting another one in just below it, too, but haven't got round to it yet.

















Also got their snugglesafe tunnel and the cat tree leading up the the shelf.








As well as their little 'tent' on top of the hutch, which gives them added entertainment (and something to destroy, as you can see )


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I love this thread, it's giving me lots of ideas for the new bunny accommodation I'm planning. Just a quick question, for those of you with shelves have you ever had a problem with the buns jumping/ falling off them?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Grace_Lily said:


> I love this thread, it's giving me lots of ideas for the new bunny accommodation I'm planning. Just a quick question, for those of you with shelves have you ever had a problem with the buns jumping/ falling off them?


Well, I've had to put an extra fence on the hutch roof (garden border fence), as Gaga thought she'd live up to her name and fall off it twice within 5 minutes 

They've not fallen off the shelf though. As the cat tree's there for them to jump onto, they've not tried to jump straight off the shelf (as far as I know, anyway!).

You just have to make sure there's barriers in place and something for them to jump onto


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Grace_Lily said:


> I love this thread, it's giving me lots of ideas for the new bunny accommodation I'm planning. Just a quick question, for those of you with shelves have you ever had a problem with the buns jumping/ falling off them?


Kimba has jumped off the 3ft shelf a few times, bless her she isnt the brightest thing in the world! It doesnt seem to have done her any harm, and as Darwin (same size) can clear 3ft jumping up (even where I dont want him to, so he must go down again aswell), I guess 3ft jumping down is OK for them (despite the fact that I always make it so they have 2 18" jumps to get to the 3ft, if that makes sence)


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine is very basic compared to most..Its *hopefully* temporary anyway as Im hoping that in a few weeks they'll all be bonded and living in the shed together.

Anyway- The 2 big brothers to the left [6 and half foot hutch with puppy pen enclosure] & the lion head couple to the right [6ft hutch with puppy pen enclosure] Iv had to put weld mesh over the puppy pens to stop Stu nipping his neighbours!









With the shed on the far right, at the moment home to the 10 piggies [in a triple their hutch] and Opal...this will soon be stripped clean and *fingers crossed* be home to the 7 buns









& the other side the garden is Benji [6 and half ft hutch and puppy pen enclosure] & Margo [tiny hutch..previous owners and unfortunately not got around to replacing but it won't be for much longer now! and puppy pen enclosure]


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's mine... or rather 'theirs' 









































































I have to add this one as it always makes me smile


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

There are some wonderful set ups here - what lucky bunnies! What's nice is that every set up is different. 

If would be great if some of you would share your brilliant ideas for accommodation and enrichment with others further afield - see "Rabbitless Rabbit Show" thread. We are trying to raise awareness of how wonderful bunnies are, and how best to care for them, through our Rabbitless Rabbit Show. It would be wonderful if we could make a difference to some less lucky bunnies out there.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> I have to add this one as it always makes me smile


Wow your Meg looks just like my parents dog, even the white on her neck and her wavy coat is almost identical.
Mickey is 2 years old, How old is Meg? Wouldnt it be funny if they were related?!


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Grace_Lily said:


> I love this thread, it's giving me lots of ideas for the new bunny accommodation I'm planning. Just a quick question, for those of you with shelves have you ever had a problem with the buns jumping/ falling off them?


The shelves i have which are quite close to the ground I don't worry about, but the ones in the Shed which are up high and sit at the window have a ramp leading upto them with sides on. I made "barrier" out of a wooden frame with wire mesh on it that lifts up like a flap for cleaning but keeps the bunnies safe from falling from their shelf.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

kate_7590 said:


> Wow your Meg looks just like my parents dog, even the white on her neck and her wavy coat is almost identical.
> Mickey is 2 years old, How old is Meg? Wouldnt it be funny if they were related?!


I love Megs wavy coat, it's gorgeous.
Meg is just 9 months old now, we had her from Oakham in Leicestershire, 
[I see you're in Burton?... not that far, so maybe???]


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> I love Megs wavy coat, it's gorgeous.
> Meg is just 9 months old now, we had her from Oakham in Leicestershire,
> [I see you're in Burton?... not that far, so maybe???]


She is a lovely girly! My parents live in Shropshire and got Mickey close to where they live so probably not related.
Oh well was jst a thought.

Again, lovely girl  x


----------

